
(White)US police officer gave a free lift to a grieving (black) man - alouanchi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37499658/this-us-police-officer-gave-a-free-lift-to-a-grieving-man-instead-of-arresting-him
======
alouanchi
Hope the story will give some hope

